# Python---Warum werden die Buchstaben untereinander anstatt nebeneinander ausgegeben?



## bigfish42 (6. August 2011)

Hallo bin Newbie ,bei dem script werden die Buchstaben untereinander bei Python Version 3.2
und bei Python Version 2.5 nebeneinander ausgeben,was muss ich ändern um es auch der 3.2 version genauso hinzubekommen?

for buchstabe in ['h','e','l','l','o','  ','w','o','r','l','d']:
     print (buchstabe),


----------



## deepthroat (6. August 2011)

Hi.

http://docs.python.org/release/3.0.1/whatsnew/3.0.html


> The print statement has been replaced with a print() function, with keyword arguments to replace most of the special syntax of the old print statement (PEP 3105). Examples:
> 
> Old: print "The answer is", 2*2
> New: print("The answer is", 2*2)
> ...


Bitte verwende die Code-Tags für Codeschnipsel!

Und die Schreibweise als String ist evlt. schöner anzuschauen:

```
for buchstabe in "hello world":
  print(buchstabe, end=" ")
```
Gruß


----------



## bigfish42 (7. August 2011)

Hallo ,natürlich ist ein string schöner und einfacher,es geht ums debuggen(tracen) der zeile!
Werd mir mal die Neuerungen genauer ansehen!


----------

